# what shoes???



## Trek7000rider (Sep 7, 2008)

I need some new shoes that will be able to handle the rocks in CO. Just some good, reasonably light all around shoes that work with cleats and dont slide all over rocks. Price cap is about $150. any ideas? Oh, Sidi's and Pearl Izumi's fit my feet well if thats of any help. thanks!


----------



## onbelaydave (May 10, 2006)

Riding or HAB ??

Pretty exclusive.


----------



## Trek7000rider (Sep 7, 2008)

mostly riding, but i want something that wont slip all over the place if i have to step off the bike in a rocky section. i think it just comes down to the sole material? soft vs hard rubber/plastic


----------



## mountaingoatepics (Jan 30, 2004)

Dig the Specialized and they have an awesome replacement warranty.


----------



## graeson (Jul 17, 2004)

I've heard good things about these:
http://www.veltecsportsusa.com/default.aspx?tabid=495&itemno=MX165-BK&clr=BK


----------



## jasonvelocity (Jul 21, 2006)

I will be rocking the new Shimano AM45/41 just as soon as I can get my sweaty feet into them.


----------



## Phatpants (Jun 4, 2010)

I really like my specialized shoes, they are comfy. But the ratchet buckle sucks, I will be replacing it with a sidi buckle once it breaks.


----------



## brandonj1979 (Feb 23, 2009)

I don't think you can find a pair of Sidi's for less than $180, not to mention they suck on HAB's. They're great for the pedaling and fit part though.


----------



## Gobstopper (Sep 22, 2009)

Love my new Shimano MP66 shoes. Suprisingly stiff, great for long rides - done CB and Monarch Crest the last 2 weekends and worked well for long rides. Super comfortable, yet fit tight enough for clipless hoes.


----------



## Ansible (Jan 30, 2004)

I have specialized BG sports, they have a good texture rubber on the sole. Hard but enough grip for rocks. Comfy shoes. For me though the toe material isn't that durable, I've torn the fabric some. Looks like they changed the sports to a different toe fabric this year, and the comps have a plastic toe guard, plus a ratchet buckle.


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

jasonvelocity said:


> I will be rocking the new Shimano AM45/41 just as soon as I can get my sweaty feet into them.


It's beyond my command of the English language to express just how fugly these shoes are! :skep: :eekster:


----------



## jake7 (Jul 25, 2006)

brandonj1979 said:


> I don't think you can find a pair of Sidi's for less than $180, not to mention they suck on HAB's. They're great for the pedaling and fit part though.


I have SIDI Dominator 5's - great shoe on the bike, but the footing on the ground is a bit treacherous.
I get better footing on rocks with my Specialized and Lake shoes. More in that $ range too.


----------



## jake7 (Jul 25, 2006)

Pau11y said:


> It's beyond my command of the English language to express just how fugly these shoes are! :skep: :eekster:


BWAAHAAHAAHAA :thumbsup:


----------



## Porchsong (Apr 28, 2004)

ok, so flame me... WTF is HAB?

My $0.02, spend the money and buy the best shoes you can find that fit you well. In my opinion great shoes are one of life's great keys to happiness. Just remember that feeling the last time you purchased new shoes. Your feet said "wow, this is great!" As our shoes wear out we forget how good your feet can feel and become blind to the discomfort. Slowly chipping away at your capacity to smile. 

long story short

bad shoes = :sad: 
comfy shoes = :thumbsup:


----------



## jake7 (Jul 25, 2006)

Porchsong said:


> ok, so flame me... WTF is HAB?
> 
> :


Hike A Bike


----------



## SkaredShtles (May 13, 2007)

Pau11y said:


> It's beyond my command of the English language to express just how fugly these shoes are! :skep: :eekster:


That's because your Engrish is $hitty.


----------



## Porchsong (Apr 28, 2004)

jake7 said:


> Hike A Bike


ah, thanks.


----------



## Trek7000rider (Sep 7, 2008)

jake7 said:


> I have SIDI Dominator 5's - great shoe on the bike, but the footing on the ground is a bit treacherous.
> I get better footing on rocks with my Specialized and Lake shoes. More in that $ range too.


Hey jake, how do the Lakes fit compared to the SIDI's?


----------



## topmounter (Jul 30, 2003)

Wow, those Shimano Moonshoes are seriously fugly, but I bet they'll be warm in the winter.


Sidi Dom5's, both comfortable and durable.


----------



## alshead (Oct 2, 2007)

*Warranty on Specialized Shoes?*



mountaingoatepics said:


> Dig the Specialized and they have an awesome replacement warranty.


I have a pair of BG Comps and the rubber nubs on the sole are breaking off- what is the replacement warranty? I can't seem to find info on it anywhere...


----------



## Trek7000rider (Sep 7, 2008)

the thing about the SIDI's is that the bottoms are super hard... even the "soft" rubbery/plastic grip on the bottom is still pretty hard. I feel like that would slip all over rocks..


----------



## backcountryislife (Jun 18, 2008)

Another contender to consider if comfort is a concern...










Keen Springwaters. Comfy & a good technical show with a decent mix of bottom durometer.

I've owned very few bike shoes that were comfortable, these fit ... like a shoe...


----------



## Trek7000rider (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm pretty comfy in standard bike shoes, i have some thin pearl izumis right now and i dont mind them one bit. I also find SIDI's very comfortable, and I would have gotten a pair by now if i wasnt concerned about the lack of grip on hard surfaces.


----------



## climbon (Jun 22, 2009)

backcountryislife said:


> Keen Springwaters. Comfy & a good technical show with a decent mix of bottom durometer.
> I've owned very few bike shoes that were comfortable, these fit ... like a shoe...


I like my Keen's. I've had them for about a year now, but they are starting to come apart a little. Some of the stitching has broken, and the soles are coming unglued from the hard sole. They are comfortable and the 1st bike shoes I've owned (I have wide feet, so there wasn't a lot of choices out there). Not sure if this is normal, or if I'm just really hard on shoes. I haven't had any issues with HAB -- I can feel the stiffness of the soles, but can still walk in them without much of an issue.


----------



## manitoumtbr (Jun 21, 2004)

*Stick w/ Pearl Izumis if you like them*

http://shop.pearlizumi.com/shop.php?pc_id=43&mode=products&outlet=

The X-alp series have nice rubber on the sole rather than the hard plastic of their other shoes. I have the X-alp p.r.o version, which is carbon sole & $200 msrp, but I got them for $176 @ spicercycles.com. They have other version w/ good prices as well & customer service is top notch.

http://spicercycles.com/model-list/pearl-izumi-b626/mountain-bmx-shoes-t296-qc37.htm


----------



## Porchsong (Apr 28, 2004)

Anybody tried Shimano's SH-M230C shoes?

While donating a little blood to the singletrack gods I recently broke both base plates on my beloved Dragons. DOH! They are well beyond anything that I would even consider under warranty - they were great shoes excluding the new cleat kit every spring..$$! So it's time to purchase new shoes.

Before I drop the cash on a new pair of Sidi's I'm looking around for another high quality MTB shoe that is reasonably light and has really good (rubber) traction on the CO rock. Plus half sizes are a big bonus.

Any comments?

Cheers,

Porch


----------



## Porchsong (Apr 28, 2004)

I was not able to find the high end Shimano shoe, but I tried on a similar version. It was clear that shimano kicks are not for me. 

Gotta say the Giro Code looks mighty fine. Anybody spent some saddle time in a pair yet? (release date is Jan 2011)

Porch


----------



## INCOGKNEETOE (Mar 26, 2008)

sette epics can't be beat. 69 bucks for a great shoe..pricepoint.


----------



## Porchsong (Apr 28, 2004)

*Gaerne?*

How about these, or any others from Gaerne?

http://www.gaerneshoes.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=GKeiraBlack

or

http://www.gaerneshoes.com/product-p/carbongkeiraplusblack.htm

Anybody know if he rubber tread material on the soles shown in the links above are soft and grippy? Look like a great shoes, nice beefy lugged sole on the Keira's.

Porch


----------



## mtg7aa (Jul 11, 2008)

Mavic has a new option that looks pretty good:
Alpine XL









I think I'm going to get a pair as a lighter alternative to my Shimano MP66's for trail, Super D, etc.


----------



## jaycastlerock (Jul 31, 2009)

I'm pretty happy with my NorthWave. Have a sole real similar to my vasque trekking shoes.


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2010)

5.10, enough said. Stickiest rubber out there. I ride in the Freerider. I want to take look at the Minnar shoe; which, is SPD. However, the way my Freeriders stick I don't know if I will ever go back to clips.

Flat pedals make it so easy to re-start on big climbs.


----------



## rr (Dec 28, 2003)

imaorobbie said:


> 5.10, enough said. Stickiest rubber out there. I ride in the Freerider. I want to take look at the Minnar shoe; which, is SPD.


I'm liking this one, SPD and no fugly white like the Minnar version or the Shimano shoe.

Supposedly available later this year according to Brian who posted the pic from Ibike


----------



## SylentK (Aug 9, 2004)

You might be able to find the older Shimano MP66 that are dark grey/black on ebay or something. I absolutely love mine. They are the only bike/spd shoe I have ever owned that I feel like I can walk around and hang out in instead of itching to get them off like ski boots after a long day. Great grippy soles and work perfectly w/ shimano pedals, even the caged ones like the 646 (imagine that). 

The drawbacks to the bigger, gummier shoes like the MP66, fivetens, etc. is that they tend to weigh more and are bulkier in size. Which for me means they drag on cranks and bike frame easier when pedaling than the skinny little hard plastic xc shoes. 

I wouldn't worry about the white. After a couple of rides they turn to more of a tan or brown, maybe some green, or even a little red if you're lucky 

Those Mavics looks pretty good. They have another pair called Mantras that have more of a gummy sole, too. I'd like to try a pair, but Mavic shoes = $$$ and no one caries them.


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2010)

rroeder said:


> I'm liking this one, SPD and no fugly white like the Minnar version or the Shimano shoe.
> 
> Supposedly available later this year according to Brian who posted the pic from Ibike


I forgot that one. I remember seeing while looking at the 5.10 website. Thanks for reminding me.


----------



## mtg7aa (Jul 11, 2008)

SylentK said:


> Those Mavics looks pretty good. They have another pair called Mantras that have more of a gummy sole, too. I'd like to try a pair, but Mavic shoes = $$$ and no one caries them.


Salvagetti stocks Mavic shoes.


----------



## mtg7aa (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: 5.10 Minnaar*

They're heavy! I picked up a pair and it felt like I picked up a cement block. I don't know the actual weight, but they're the heaviest mtb shoe I've ever encountered, according to my hand-dyno.


----------



## Porchsong (Apr 28, 2004)

mtg7aa said:


> They're heavy! I picked up a pair and it felt like I picked up a cement block. I don't know the actual weight, but they're the heaviest mtb shoe I've ever encountered, according to my hand-dyno.


Yup, tanks. Now we just need 5.10 to make a MTB shoe for trailriding, not freeride.

So far the most I'm most interested in the 2011 Giro Code and the Gearne shoes. But I've not had the chance to touch either pair.


----------



## EVERYUSERNAMEISTAKEN (Apr 20, 2007)

I've had good luck with the Specialized Tahoe. It has held up well and I think it is the best option between a typical lightweight xc racer shoe and something like the 5.10 SPD.

http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCEqProduct.jsp?spid=58000


----------

